
My First Leanpub Book: PowerQuery Guide to Pandas - kenjhim
https://leanpub.com/powerqueryguidetopandas
======
kenjhim
I've just publish my first book on Leanpub

PowerQuery Guide to Pandas: A Comparative Approach to Learn Pandas

